# Overcab headroom in the Roller Team 600?



## caseyjones (Jul 13, 2007)

hello, does anyone know what the overcab headroom in the Roller Team 600 is please ? Figures in inches or mm will be fine! Many thanks.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi 

As you can see we have the 600G, the head room is huge as is the body room,we sleep a 6ft, 16 year old and an 8 year old at either side with their feet to the front, (that way they got a window each) there is actually room for another 2 of them up there in the middle. 

I go up there to clear the mess that they leave behind and can sit up right with ease. 

We have the van on the drive at the moment as we are away tonight so will go out and measure for you when I am clothed (don't want to frighten neighbours). 

Mandy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have a CI Carioca, same make different overcab. We sleep very comfortably in the overcab.
Our view is why give up living space to a fixed bed when you can have one over the cab. All the time we can climb the ladder we shall avoid fixed beds.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi again, 

It measures in the main section 27" in depth this is the strip that runs along the front edge nearest to the step, this section is 30" in width. 
It then slopes very slowly to the front which is where the childrens feet end up so very comfortable for the. 

To give you an idea of width if like me it is hard to visualise we have a double quilt laid flat for them to put their sleeping bags on and it is a good foot short on one side. 

It is fine not to have a fixed bed if you don't need it but as there are 4 of us and we don't want to make table up to bed every night we find it brilliant. Also if you don't have the energy or the capability to climb up there then a fixed bed is your only option if you don't want to be making beds up every night. 

If you are looking at getting a Roller Team give Geoff Cox a ring they are great and will measure up anything you need to know. Great family outfit and no pushy sales man. 

Mandy


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,
I've been searching & found this post,we're considering swapping to a Rollerteam 600 does anyone know what the mpg is?


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi we have a Roller Team 700, 58 plate, we use the overcab bed, loads of room and we get a good night sleep too, we tend to get around 25 MPG which for a big M/H is not too bad. We have owned the M/H since last Oct and really love it, no probs so far.

Tom


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanked for that tom (see left) :lol: 
We've not been in one yet can't find one local,one of the main attractions for us is the overcab size,we we're concerned with the size causing drag or something,but 25 is pretty good.
phil


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, We have the 600G as I have said , the overhead cab is brilliant. I won't give our weights as it is scary but to say we would both be described as morbidly obese would just sum it up well  

They would easily get 3 of us up there to sleep no problem we actually use it for our 8 year old and she has it as a playroom come bedroom and loves it. 

MPG was a slow starter only getting around 20-22 for the first 10,000 then it has risen slowly from there to around 25-27 on a good day. 

We love ours and have little problem with it, the inner step has caused us hassle as the grill was initially put in a silly place but they have redesigned this and we are having ours replaced by the dealer. Also on the newer models they have a small glass panel next to cooker to prevent heat warping the trim, something else we are getting soon. 
Our dealer has been excellent right from the start and would recommend to anyone for nice family run outfit, Geoff Cox in Derby. Even if you are not buying from them they will always give advice, speak to Gavin in aftersales for any help you need. 

The twin rear wheels and RWD have just been amazing on some of the rallys we have been on, never spun or sunk once. 

I could go on but won't bore you , if you need more info just pm me. I only tend to come on in a morning as I would be on too often otherwise and its the only part of the day I have me!! time. 

Mandy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

moblee said:


> Thanked for that tom (see left) :lol:
> We've not been in one yet can't find one local,one of the main attractions for us is the overcab size,we we're concerned with the size causing drag or something,but 25 is pretty good.
> phil


Moblee,
I see that you are at Cambridge. Have you tried Hitchin Caravans behind Harkness Roses on the A505. They are Roller Team dealers.
Gerry


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Gerry & Mandyandandy :!:


----------

